# Good XML optic



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I got some of these on flebay and they seem to be the best yet.
I've upgraded 3 of my lights with them.
Good bright spot and some useful spill.

If the link gets removed, look for LED-DNA and 10 degree "reflector"

5PCS x 10 Degree 21mm Reflector Collimator LED Lens For Cree XML XM-L LED | eBay

5PCS x 10 Degree 21mm Reflector Collimator LED Lens For Cree XML XM-L LED | eBay


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sweet, will have to give them a go. Thanks mate


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks. Have some on the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Me too....thanks for the link. Should fit the triple XM-L housing perfectly


----------



## Magnum9 (Jun 8, 2011)

How does it compare to the Regina?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Magnum9 said:


> How does it compare to the Regina?


Sorry, the lights I would need to compare or take beamhots went with Barb to the Canadian Death Race this week.

My recollection would be a somewhat tighter hotspot that the Regina with a more spill, as opposed to the even circle with tight cut-off of the Regina.


----------



## xyz-saft (Sep 23, 2010)

I bought some as well. Always nice to try something new. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW! Mine just arrived and they are really good. I've put 3 in one of my XM-L Altair housings and the beam is a much tighter spot. Perfect for my helmet light


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

ah, I caved in and ordered some. Still, at least compulsively trying new optics is cheaper than a drink or drug habit


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

For the price, why not. I've got some of the 10* and some of the 25* on the way.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Any beamshots guys?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

See the beamshot thread. Didn't get a great shot outdoors I'm afraid.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

how do you make gifs


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

10 degree optic is alot easier to use. Just plug and play. No modifications. Centers perfectly. Regina hot spot seems slightly tighter and brighter. The 10 degree gives more fill and does not have the Reginas sharp cut off.

The 10 degree is a great option and would make 90% of riders happy.


----------



## Magnum9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hard to tell from the pic but is it a plain reflector or does it have an actual plastic optic lens?


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Magnum9 said:


> Hard to tell from the pic but is it a plain reflector or does it have an actual plastic optic lens?


It's a plastic optical lense rather than reflector. Well, the ones I received are..


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

yep, polycarbonate lens/optic. It looked like a reflector on ebay. I was surprised when they showed up.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey so after a year, how is this optic compared to the plain tight Carclo? Does it have a further throw? Looking to build some lights and I'm looking for better tighter optics to use.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I've used this optic with XMLs and it's pretty good as far as ~20mm optics go. More of a bar light beam for my preference, though I am using on the helmet at the moment. I have not used the Carclo plain tight with an XML only an MCE. This optic with XML is way better than Carclo on MCE. 

I'm going to go for reflectors on my next helmet build in the quest for a tighter beam.


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> I'm going to go for reflectors on my next helmet build in the quest for a tighter beam.


Do you have a 20mm reflector in mind or are you going to a bigger set-up?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

find_bruce said:


> Do you have a 20mm reflector in mind or are you going to a bigger set-up?


Well now there's a tough question. The best beam I have seen so far with an XML is with a Chinese 40mm reflector and a 45mm from Cutter. Those are pretty big to get on a helmet and try to get a low profile. I would like to keep it small so I'll probably try a Ledil Regina. There have been quite a few builds using that with mods to fit an XML.


----------



## zarniwoop42 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Pucked,

I've been using both of these in your Very Easy XML build. I find this optic to have a longer throw and a cleaner spot than the Carclo.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

zarniwoop42 said:


> Hey Pucked,
> 
> I've been using both of these in your Very Easy XML build. I find this optic to have a longer throw and a cleaner spot than the Carclo.


Thanks, I've ordered some to try out. Nice to hear it has a little more reach.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't know about throw, but the beam with the 10deg optic is way nicer than the Carclo narrow, brighter too.


----------

